# 26650 Box Mod by Cloupor



## Silverbear (13/9/14)

Not seen this before, a 100 Watt 26650 box mod.

Ooooohhh, best of both worlds for me, Box Mod and 26650.

Cloupor T6 100W 26650 Box

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/14)

ooooh nice


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/14)

and then I saw this one 


150W upgradable to 200w, dual 18650

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/14)

Silverbear said:


> Not seen this before, a 100 Watt 26650 box mod.
> 
> Ooooohhh, best of both worlds for me, Box Mod and 26650.
> 
> ...


 
Well spotted @Silverbear 
Doubt I would need past 50W though but I like it:
-26650 for more battery life
- magnets for easy change of batt


----------



## zadiac (13/9/14)

Ooh nice! Me likey!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/9/14)

this looks more up my alley 

http://www.cloupor.com/cloupor-t8-150-watts-box-mod-for-sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/9/14)

ooooooh cloupor t8


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

This is nice. Looks a lot nicer than the T5


----------



## WHeunis (13/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and then I saw this one
> 
> 
> 150W upgradable to 200w, dual 18650


 
The lack of USB charging tells me that I personally like the 26650 better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/9/14)

I've been looking at the T6 since it first was released and i'm starting to like it more and more as the upgrade to my old dna30 clone ( Lol...old being a month and a half). It's a toss up between this and the Sigelei 50 (almost same form factor as my Reo), but one of the things that's REALLY appealing to me is the availability of the batteries that can be used for these power levels. Currently 18650 Sony VTC5's are like hen's teeth while the Purple Efest 26650's are more readily available here in SA. Same price, but immediately available. Also the 26650 atty's are HUGE, lots of space for playing with coils.

So...who's bringing them in?


----------



## Dr Phil (14/9/14)

Love box mods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (14/9/14)

Guys quick question y would u vape at 100w. When I put my ipv on 50w I can feel my skin rip off from the inside of my body lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Guys quick question y would u vape at 100w. When I put my ipv on 50w I can feel my skin rip off from the inside of my body lol


Lol good point  

But over time people adjust to things and end up wanting more power!

This time next year, 200W will be the norm


----------



## huffnpuff (14/9/14)

I use my big VW mod to tinker with. There's 2 sides to needing higher watts. The first being the usual subohm route which the mech-orientated folk love to to play with and the other is what mechs cannot do .... pushing the voltage up on big( like 3-4mm) higher resistance coils to get more heat over a large surface area. Higher watt builds aren't really practical for all day use, but it's nice to have the option when playing with builds


----------



## Silver (14/9/14)

I definitely want to try a high quality regulated mod to play at different powers for a particular juice without needing to build a new coil. Say put in a standard 1 ohmer and leave it there. Somehow I suspect it wont be as simple as that. 

If a bottom fed regulated quality device was easily available i would sign up

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## huffnpuff (14/9/14)

Silver said:


> I definitely want to try a high quality regulated mod to play at different powers for a particular juice without needing to build a new coil. Say put in a standard 1 ohmer and leave it there. Somehow I suspect it wont be as simple as that.
> 
> If a bottom fed regulated quality device was easily available i would sign up


There are quite a few VW BF mods out there but they all seem big and lumpy or the quality doesn't match the Reo. Speaking of which there is the Reo VV , same width and a little taller than a grand, but don' t know much about it' s ohm or voltage range.


----------

